# Knock your sox off vanilla



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

Can anyone recommend one? In my  nearly 6 years of making/selling bath & body I have NEVER found a knock your socks off, stand alone vanilla that I love. I need a hard core, STRONG vanilla... is that too much to ask for?

I used Vanilla Lace from Bubbles & Lights waaaaaaaaaay back when, but they discoed it, then went out of buisness. I then switched to Vanilla Bean Noel from Jade Green Bean but then she folded. 

Whine & moan, whine & moan!


----------



## apple (Jun 23, 2007)

I hate the smell of vanilla, so the only ones I ever use are more subtle and I mix them with other fragrances.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jun 24, 2007)

BCN bought BNL's oil shortly after BNL closed up. BCN has been carrying them.  You can still get the Vanilla Lace

http://www.candlesupply.com/ABCscents.html

Other vanillas I have tried that were not bad (I'm not overly crazy about vanilla to begin with) are:

Oregon Trails' Vaniglia del Madagascar *type*
http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/fragranceTZ.html

Vanilla Bean Noel from Lather Works
http://www.latherworks.com/fragrances.html

Vanilla Smoothie from ICS
http://candlesupplys.us/index.asp?PageA ... 204&Page=2


----------



## tangled_panda (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is the link to the Vanilla Lace:

http://secure.candlesupply.com/catalog_ ... wProduct=0


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2007)

apple said:
			
		

> I hate the smell of vanilla, so the only ones I ever use are more subtle and I mix them with other fragrances.



Same here, but i do have a few vanilla blends i really enjoy:

coconut vanilla
vanilla mint
raspberry vanilla


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2007)

WSP has a real nice vanilla bean noel. I bought some & it does well in lotions, scrubs & such. I will see how the scent holds up in product over time. That will be the true test.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2007)

I forgot BCN now carries BNL scents, dang & I just placed an order this week...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 29, 2007)

ORDER AGAIN!!!!!  I am a bad influence  :twisted:


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2007)

LOL, I am sure I will soon...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Have you tried Sweet Cakes, or Scent Works.. perhaps Brambleberry?


----------

